# Holly's Birthday!



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Today is my dog Holly's 4th birthday!
I thought I would share some photos with my HHC friends too  
She's a boarder terrier!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. Happy Birthday Holly! She's so cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Holly! I hope you have many, many more happy birthdays!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Gotta love her birthday hat! She's a cutie pie. 

If I tried to put a hat on my havanese/westie, he would paw it off his head and eat it. :roll: I'm very impressed with Holly's patience!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday!  She's stunning and I love the hat too!


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

aww Happy Birthday Holly!!!

those pictures are adorable; the hat on her is too cute! :lol: DexterTheHog you are such a great mommy to all your babies - kudos to you!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

mizgoldstein said:


> aww Happy Birthday Holly!!!
> 
> those pictures are adorable; the hat on her is too cute! :lol: DexterTheHog you are such a great mommy to all your babies - kudos to you!


 :lol: That hat was a struggle! I feel like most of the time I embarrass my babies with goofy photos haha 
Holly thanks you all for her birthday wishes!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Holly, how adorable


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Happy birthday, Holly


----------

